# USA sort modern hopper



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

USA displayed this two bay hopper at a train show around 2012. I wonder why they never produced it? Seem like it would have been a good seller.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

i could not agree more


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

My bet would be their market research said otherwise.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe they thought it was too close to the Aristo hopper with hatches?

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Much like the USA Trains "Beer Can" shortie tank car, a 2 bay hopper car would be a nice fit to complete the market place series of modern 3 and 4 bay center flow hopper car products.

LGB Center Flow 3 Bay Hopper Car:









USA Trains 4 Bay Hopper Car:









-Ted


----------



## Brian McMahon (Jan 5, 2016)

Made a few of my own from from LGB Centerflows. The unloading chutes are extended down using a second chute on each cannibalized from a second underframe.


----------

